
Harassment is more common when management is dominated by men - denzil_correa
https://hbr.org/2017/11/training-programs-and-reporting-systems-wont-end-sexual-harassment-promoting-more-women-will
======
oldmancoyote
You assume sexual harassment is always directed toward women by men.

I'm a man. I was harassed by a woman and lost a promotion.

Until you have reliable data about women's behavior matched to men's, you have
no argument. You cannot rely on the prevailing feminist perspective on men and
women as a substitute for data.

